# Mud flaps for 2003 tahoe



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone know if gm makes an own mud flap for this Tahoe? I don't want to drill into anything to install them, but am having trouble finding any.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Take some off somebody elses truck. That's the only place I know besides an auto-parts store.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

There are a few "no-drill" mudflaps for the 2003 Tahoe. Which ones you need depends on if you have the fender flares or not. On my truck, it was just simply removing a hex screw that was already in the wheelwell, putting the mudflap in place, and putting the hex screw back.

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1....,cf.osb&fp=8475079fb6254fbf&biw=1497&bih=969


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

my guess is that is to old model year for dealers to have those acessories in stock.

you could call a dealer and ask.

My experience is most stock mudflaps you drill anyway. I wouldn't be concerned about drilling for mudflaps anyway.

I see hyulan2 found some ... try those.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

hyunelan2 said:


> There are a few "no-drill" mudflaps for the 2003 Tahoe. Which ones you need depends on if you have the fender flares or not. On my truck, it was just simply removing a hex screw that was already in the wheelwell, putting the mudflap in place, and putting the hex screw back.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1....,cf.osb&fp=8475079fb6254fbf&biw=1497&bih=969


I do have the fender flares. It's not something I HAVE to have, but seems like having the mud flaps would be a better idea than not.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

cibula11 said:


> I do have the fender flares. It's not something I HAVE to have, but seems like having the mud flaps would be a better idea than not.


Everyone driving behind you will appreciate them.

Try http://www.lmctruck.com/

That is a great site for accessories and OEM replacement parts.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Jay 78 said:


> Everyone driving behind you will appreciate them.
> 
> Try http://www.lmctruck.com/
> 
> That is a great site for accessories and OEM replacement parts.


Thanks. It does have quite a few parts.


----------

